# Fehler beim Auslesen von Daten



## SirBaros (6. Jan 2009)

Habe eine Access Datenbank mit der Tabelle Kundendaten und ich will die Spalte Name ausgeben lassen. Es kommt ein Fehler in der Zeile 27, aber ich find den fehler nicht! bitte um hilfe


```
import java.sql.Connection;
  import java.sql.DriverManager;
  import java.sql.ResultSet;
  import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPasswordField;
  

  public class testen{
  
  	public static void main(String[] args){
  		
  		try {
    		
				Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
				Connection verbindung = null;
				
				verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:/Users/Tobias/Desktop/Nordwind.mdb");
				
				Statement befehl = null;
				
				ResultSet datenmenge;
				datenmenge=befehl.executeQuery("SELECT Name FROM Kundendaten;");
				System.out.println(datenmenge.getString(datenmenge));
				
		
				} catch (ClassNotFoundException ev) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					ev.printStackTrace();
				} catch (SQLException ev) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					ev.printStackTrace();
				}
  		
  	}
  }
```

Hier ist der Fehler

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at testen.main(testen.java:27)


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2009)

befehl = verbindung.createStatement();

?!



viel schlimmer ist ja, dass du das nicht selber siehst/ herausfinden kannst,
bei deinen schon 178 Postings lohnt es sich kaum mehr, irgendwelche Anfänger-Regeln zu wiederholen

----

edit:
beim ResultSet erst noch next() aufrufen

-----

edit:
Semikolon in der Anfrage weg?
ja was ist denn da noch alles, gibts keine Tutorials mehr?


----------



## SirBaros (6. Jan 2009)

sorry ich hab mir vorher schon genug posts zu meinem Problem angeshcaut, habs trotzdem nicht gefunden was falsch ist!


----------



## SirBaros (6. Jan 2009)

ok ich probiers schnell


----------



## SirBaros (6. Jan 2009)

```
while(datenmenge.next()){
	 System.out.println(datenmenge.getString("Name"));
				}
```
immer noch gleicher fehler!


----------



## SirBaros (6. Jan 2009)

```
datenmenge=befehl.executeQuery("SELECT Name FROM Kundendaten;");
```

hier soll der fehler liegen


----------



## SirBaros (6. Jan 2009)

Habs! thx


----------

